

Ask HN: Open Source Android Apps? - mgallivan

I'm looking for any good quality, open sourced Android applications making use of Fragments.  Does anyone have any examples?
======
mgallivan
I found one right after I asked this - hopefully this helps anyone else:

<http://code.google.com/p/iosched/>

